# Aster Big Boy and Corliss Engine



## applegeekz (Nov 27, 2012)

I finally was able to acquire this magnificent engine as part of my collection. It is probably one of the best engine I have thus far. She is almost 30 years but still run smooth as silk. I also wanted to take this opportunity to thank Charles and Ryan Bednarik for making this happen and of course their fantastic job in the lighting upgrade. 






Also, below is my newly acquired stationary engine, an extraordinarily fine execution of a Lane and Bodley Corliss as built by John McDivitt in 1990 out of cast iron, steel, and brass. John*made each part himself*from castings, bar stock, round stock, etc, including every last stud, nut, and bolt.


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic - well done. Where did you find the Corliss engine? I would love to collect more examples of stationary engines from the 19th century but have never found a good source. Until a couple of years ago, one of the highlights of any trip to London was to visit the model engine collection at the Science Museum but unfortunately they've all been shipped into storage and replaced by an 'experience center'. Some examples.......




























Robert


----------



## applegeekz (Nov 27, 2012)

Robert,

Thank you for your compliment. I bought it from prolific collector in Connecticut. After many phone calls, I finally was able to convince him to sell it to me, it's definitely not cheap. Corliss Engine is certainly a pleasant to watch when its in motion. 


























Here is another engine that was perfectly executed. It was built to a very high standard and of course it ran like swiss watch. This one is a Callahan Cam Stopper Engine.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Applegeekz, thank you for the videos of beatifull running creations, I could watch the motions of a Live Steam engine all day. 
zephyra, I would like to see the ones you posted running, what movement they must have.
Thank You both. LG


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert,
Years ago I was on a team of three chemical engineers on the way to a job in Wales and we decided to go over early to have a weekend in London. We spent a whole day in the science museum looking at those models showing all the changes to steam engines over the years. Now that was an experience I will never forget.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Nathan,
Amazing stuff...with a lot more to come I understand... Since my daughter is living in Orange these days, I might have to come out there for a visit and have a stop at your museum.......

Sam


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Applegeekz, Wow! Those are some really gorgeous models! Are they operational on steam or air or powered by an electric motor? When I was a High School Junior in in Albuquerque our physics teacher took us to the water pumping plant to see the old Corliss engine they used as the original pump power. The fly wheel was about 12 feet in diameter with almost half below the floor. Unfortunately that pump station no longer exists. I never have figured out how the very complex valves work on that engine.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Applegeekz, thanks, those are magnificent.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

It may be of interest to us gauge one live steamers to learn that JVR, yes I mean our John Van Riemsdijk, who designed so many Asters because of his long friendship with Count Antonio Giansanti Coluzzi of Fulgurex, who was oner of the founding members of G1MRA, was also curator of the Science Museum in Kensington. As such he was the mastermind behind the great machine hall, with the huge beam engine and the Great Western locomotive, and I beleive the models section. He was also dispatched to York when that museum came into being as the only competent person on staff to set it up. He was active along with three other members of G1MRA in the building of the broad gauge Gooch engine which he designed as a 1 to 1 scale kitbash from one of the coal boards stock 0-6-0 switchers which were preserved. With the help of John Butler (who saved the NORD 3500 at the Nene valley railroad) and Tony Hall Patch, all members of G1MRA. So you see modelers in gauge one live steam have pioneered much of the industrial archeology we know today. Alas as soon as he retired much of his work was not continued by his successors.


----------



## applegeekz (Nov 27, 2012)

here is another Corliss that i recently purchased. 

Twin Tandem Compound Mill Steam Engine by John McGowan, a highly experienced engineer in UK.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, incredible and enjoyable to watch in motion! Thanks for posting!


----------



## daleb (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Mike, I noted your new Aster Big Boy, congrats. I have a small layout in electric and recently have obtained two Asters from my daughter's aunt. She deputized me to sell them from her husband's estate. He purchased them new in Hong Kong circa 1981 and they have been untouched since. One is the Big Boy in kit form and the other is the Alishan Type B Shay which is a #6 (the Japanese version). The shay was made circa 1977 and is factory assembled, new in the box, never run. I am preparing to advertise them and will ask $1500 plus shipping and insurance for the shay. If this would fit in your collection, let me know. Regards, Dale Berndt


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

daleb said:


> Hi Mike, I noted your new Aster Big Boy, congrats. I have a small layout in electric and recently have obtained two Asters from my daughter's aunt. She deputized me to sell them from her husband's estate. He purchased them new in Hong Kong circa 1981 and they have been untouched since. One is the Big Boy in kit form and the other is the Alishan Type B Shay which is a #6 (the Japanese version). The shay was made circa 1977 and is factory assembled, new in the box, never run. I am preparing to advertise them and will ask $1500 plus shipping and insurance for the shay. If this would fit in your collection, let me know. Regards, Dale Berndt


Are you selling the Big Boy? 

Robert


----------



## daleb (Dec 19, 2008)

*Aster Big Boy*

Hi Robert, yes my Big Boy will be for sale but I wanted to do more research on it before offering it. It is the 4002 version and the boxes are numbered 121. Aster made 210 of these hummers. It has all the instructions and diagrams. It sold new for $7400. My main hobby is antique firearms, so I have a natural inclination to negotiate. Who knows, I might take a crazy offer and save myself research time. Actually, I wish I had the ways and means to keep it on my own road, but that will never happen. I appreciate your interest. Regards, Dale


----------

